# 312 parade



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

2 312's and 2 312AC's...


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

*312*

Nice looking engines. I've always liked the look of the 312AC


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyernut,
Those look real sweet, I am guessing you have rebuilt each of them.

Very nice job,
George


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Flyernut,
> Those look real sweet, I am guessing you have rebuilt each of them.
> 
> Very nice job,
> George


Yep, everyone of them...


----------

